# New Vostok Arrived



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Tried a cheapie Vostok 31 jewel. Actually pretty impressed with it.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

I like that very different, not seen one like that, I need to look harder I feel!!


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

Very slick! Vostok is coming out with some niiice stuff lately!

--Charlie


----------



## TikTok (Mar 26, 2006)

Never seen that model either

Must admit it looks quite sharp


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

Yes it looks a lot better than a lot of their watches which can look a bit ott or cheap.

Not that I've really got anything againt there other models. I'm just a bit conservative in my tastes when it comes to watches.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

It's definatly not the quality of the Vostok-Europe such as the K3 which BTW Roy has. It is a damn large watch and the crystal is like pop bottle glasses thick. I would say it does not look high end or really cheap. I was very surprised with the strap though which is IMO top quality and real thick, almost has a worn vintage type feel to it. It towers most the pieces in my cases even the chronos and say the O&W M6. Not the quality of a Poljot Strela either which I think is one of the better Russian pieces current day. This piece would have been more refined if smaller a bit and less thick, it's 41mm case 15mm high.

Here is another new model which is even larger. Even this one is less than 90 bucks and the bracelet felt like it but would look good with a blu strap, too large I think to support the look it is trying to achieve. This one has the same polished stainless look.

Good for a beater either of them but honestly get a K3 from our host here if you want to play with Vostok, Vostok-Europe.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

James said:


>


I`m not keen on the style of most of the `modern` Vostok`s (I don`t mean the VE`s) but that is nice


----------



## poljotseikoalphafan (Oct 7, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> James said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


How much is "cheapie"?

thanks

DJ


----------



## mycroft (Oct 20, 2006)

James I have a Vostok Europe K3 Submarine (black face, blue markers), and it's amazing quality for the money - I'm so pleased with it.

To be honest the only thing I thought was poor about it when it arrived was the strap. Black leather with white contrast stitching... so far so good... however the leather was very poor quality and the stitching was awful (a bit like grey rope







).

It's now on a beautiful black leather strap with blue contrast stitching bought from the States, and looks like the donkey's proverbials.

*Simon*


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

Simon,

How are you getting on with your K3 submarine? I'm thinking of putting in a request for one as a gift and have been quite intrigued to read about them on the forum and the RLT site.

cheers

Johnny


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Modern dial, classic case. I like the large numerals

and it looks like it has a decent sized crown as well.

Very nice looking watch.

Alexus.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I liked it so much I bought it off him.....

Since I resucitated my other vostok, the one-in-one out rule her indoors imposes struck and I just sold it today to a workmate.

I've never seen another like it and it is too swish to be vostok.... perhaps why I preferred to keep the now getting tatty diver....


----------

